

K-Cups and EdTech - joshmkim
http://www.insidehighered.com//blogs/technology-and-learning/k-cups-and-edtech

======
tmetzner
Really is a head scratcher: paying more money for worse coffee. Understand
that convenience is a major factor, but kinda crazy it's enough to justify...

